# Utilisation du subjonctif en italien



## Elfe des villes

Bonjour à tous,

Je dois écrire un texte en utilisant des subjonctifs. Pouvez-vous me dire si mes phrases sont bien correctes ? Je parle en fait d'un cortège historico-religieux.

"Questo corteo è chiuso dal Carro d'Oro nel quale si trova il reliquario di Santa Waudru. Temo che Lei ne *abbia* mai *sentito *di questa santa. é in realta la patrona della città. Sembra che l'*abbia salvata* della pesta numerosi anni fa."

Merci pour vos remarques !


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Elfe. I congiuntivi vanno bene, ma "Temo che Lei *ne abbia* mai sentito di questa santa" no. Forse è "Temo che Lei *non *abbia mai sentito (parlare) di questa santa"?


----------



## Elfe des villes

Je comprends mes erreurs.

J'ai oublié la négation.
Le pronom "ne" ne doit pas être utilisé puisque le complément est présent dans la proposition.
Merci Necsus pour ta correction !


----------



## Elmoro

En fait, il y a aussi à reviser *"della pesta" ("dalla peste")* et *"sembra che l'abbia salvata". *C'est qui à avoir été sauvé?


----------



## Elfe des villes

C'est la ville et ses habitants qui ont été sauvés de la peste. Comme j'ai dit auparavant qu'elle était la sainte patronne de la ville, je pensais que c'était compréhensible en italien. Merci Elmoro pour ta remarque !


----------



## Kwistax

Le sens de la dernière partie se devine, mais tu pourrais reformuler comme ceci, il me semble.

_...la patrona della città_; questa sembra essere stata savlata dalla peste da Santa Waudru numerosi anni fa.

(à la relecture, c'est encore plus compliqué! )


----------



## Elfe des villes

Merci à tous les deux pour vos remarques, j'en prends bonne note !


----------

